# Bakers/kitchen scale help?



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey guys looking for a good kitchen/bakers scale. I was looking at the one below, any recommendations?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/My-Weigh-Di...377&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=3&sd=350491423792&


----------



## unkajonet (Jun 15, 2013)

I have that one. Bought it a year or two ago. Good scale. Cheaper on amazon, but mine didn't come with the adapter. I had to buy that separately.


----------



## daveb (Jun 15, 2013)

I have a different scale, wish it had the oz only option. Most scales in this range, including mine, register oz until a lb is reached then display is x lb, xx oz, (1 lb 8 oz, instead of 24 oz).

+1 on Amazon. Returns are easy and in my home kitchen running on battery is a plus.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 15, 2013)

This one wins for me hands down. Extremely precise down to a tents of a gram up to 2 kilos. Hard to find at this price.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000OIRSSU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## don (Jun 16, 2013)

The My Weigh is nice. I have the scale as well as a less expensive EatSmart digital scale.

95% of the time, I reach for the smaller digital scale. It's faster to start, easier to unpack and pack, and weighs 1g to 5kg. I use the My Weigh is if I'm making many loaves. Then the height of the My Weight is nice for portioning the dough.


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 18, 2013)

I picked thise one up a few years ago but I really miss the Salter I had to replace after 15+ years of service.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0020L6T7K/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Edwardpaan (May 9, 2014)

Well some good suggestion are available for you on this page. I think you need to try electronic kitchen scale which are perfect in working and able to provide you more accurate results as compare to other kinds of scales.


----------



## ThEoRy (May 9, 2014)

Edwardpaan said:


> Well some good suggestion are available for you on this page. I think you need to try electronic kitchen scale which are perfect in working and able to provide you more accurate results as compare to other kinds of scales.



You don't sound spammy at all...


----------



## pleue (May 9, 2014)

much prefer the myweigh over any eatsmart scale I've used. Fast to tare, easy to read, accurate. Bout 35 off amazon.


----------



## jai (May 9, 2014)

My mum has the one that you linked pierre and they have worked great for years.


----------



## skiajl6297 (May 9, 2014)

+1 on the Oxo linked above.


----------



## jgraeff (May 10, 2014)

Do you guys know any scale that's measures .01 g to 11#s 

The ones here seem to be 1g resolution


----------



## jai (May 10, 2014)

I have a crack scale that goes down to like 0.001 but its max is 20g. Its only really good for getting nice combinations of agar and iota or kappa and stuff. When the accuracy really matters.


----------



## jgraeff (May 10, 2014)

Sorry I meant 0.1 g


----------



## daveb (May 10, 2014)

I have a reloading scale (never tried crack on it) that will measure to .01 gram, but the max weight is quite low. If my math is correct - and it's probably not - a hundredth gram is .003% of a pound. That's asking for a lot of fidelity over a pretty wide range. Two scales the easy answer?

Edit: We were both typing at same time. Shift decimals appropriately but same answer.


----------



## foodaholic (May 13, 2014)

If you only need to go up to 11lbs then my pick is the escali primo from either amazon or jb prince. It is accurate, compact and durable. I have had mine for about 3 years and no problems with it yet and at around $25 it is a great value


----------



## Bill13 (May 13, 2014)

I've had the Oxo for a few years and love it. Only complaint is it tops out at 11 pds so when shipping things sometimes it tops out. Love the slid out LCD display!


----------



## sudsy9977 (May 13, 2014)

I got the oxo one too and I like it...got it on sale for twenty bucks....I don't know if I'd pay retail for it though....ryan


----------



## Edwardpaan (May 15, 2014)

ThEoRy said:


> You don't sound spammy at all...


Why you think that every new member is not spammer ! 
I am just share my idea about the use of scales. Once again i would like to say that electronic kitchen scales are best.


----------

